# Nikon d80 increase shutter speed



## just x joey (Jun 29, 2007)

when using built in flash, can i increase the shutter speed beyond 200? can sumone tell me how???


----------



## TBaraki (Jun 29, 2007)

If the D80's flash sync is only 1/200 then that's as fast as you can go, AFAIK.


----------



## just x joey (Jun 29, 2007)

gay ugh. if i got a sb-600 can i sync it faster?


----------



## ANDS! (Jun 29, 2007)

Why, would you need it faster?  Who is moving that fast?


----------



## just x joey (Jun 29, 2007)

hm, i asked a question. how bout answering it instead of asking that. i need it faster. period. jsut answer.


----------



## TBaraki (Jun 29, 2007)

The flash sync is a function of the camera's shutter not the flash unit.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Jun 29, 2007)

ANDS! said:


> Why, would you need it faster? Who is moving that fast?


 
The faster the flash sync, the less ambient light there will be to affect the exposure. If the ambient exposure is 1/60th of a second, and your sync speed is 1/500th, than your subject will be lit and everything else will be three stops underexposed, if your flash sync is 1/125th, than the background would only be 1 stop underexposed. vise-versa for overexposure. 

Faster flash sync's give you more control over your flash photography.


----------



## Digital Matt (Jun 29, 2007)

just x joey said:


> hm, i asked a question. how bout answering it instead of asking that. i need it faster. period. jsut answer.



You got your answer.  Try and be a little more respectful to members who are trying to help you.  The sync speed is there because there is a curtain passing over the sensor.  If you set the shutter speed faster than the sync speed, the light from the flash will be cut off by the shutter.


----------



## just x joey (Jun 29, 2007)

if sumone asked me a question why i wuld need to knwo that, why does it matter? i apprechaite the people who try to help, but not people who ask why i need to know sumthing. thanks everyone.


----------



## Digital Matt (Jun 29, 2007)

Asking questions helps us get to the root of what you want to do, so we can help you best.  If you don't want to answer it, then it's your loss, but you don't need to get snippy.


----------



## Alex_B (Jun 29, 2007)

just x joey said:


> if sumone asked me a question why i wuld need to knwo that, why does it matter? i apprechaite the people who try to help, but not people who ask why i need to know sumthing. thanks everyone.



relax.

people might just wonder why you need it since often people want something they do not really need. so hence one gets to the root and help can be more specific in the answer.

also someone might just ask out of curiousity so he himself can learn something from you (e.g. where a faster sync is of importance)!

If you want to learn from others, you should others allow to learn from you. If you get a question in return, this normally does not indicate evil intentions 

Keep in mind this is not a hotline or some place which offers any service ... this is a place where people discuss. a great place for that by the way


----------



## ANDS! (Jun 29, 2007)

> The faster the flash sync, the less ambient light there will be to affect the exposure. If the ambient exposure is 1/60th of a second, and your sync speed is 1/500th, than your subject will be lit and everything else will be three stops underexposed, if your flash sync is 1/125th, than the background would only be 1 stop underexposed. vise-versa for overexposure.



I totally get that, but I'm assuming - based on the question being asked - that this isn't the OP's intent?



> if sumone asked me a question why i wuld need to knwo that, why does it matter? i apprechaite the people who try to help, but not people who ask why i need to know sumthing. thanks everyone.



Someone call the cops - theres been a murder.  The English language never deserved to die like this.

Anyway - good luck in the future mate, I'm guessing you're gonna need it.


----------



## Garbz (Jul 1, 2007)

just x joey said:


> if sumone asked me a question why i wuld need to knwo that, why does it matter?



Because the answer may not be what you want. I assume you know what Switch was telling you and is why you wanted to go faster. But there are some variable at play you may not know. 

For instance are you trying to stop motion? The flash at full power fires for less than 1/1000th of a second. In this case it does not matter how high your flash sync is.

Do you want to make the sky a very dark blue and overpower the sun? Yes this is a function of shutter speed to control the background, but in which case getting an SB-600 or SB-800 won't help you. In order to use FP-sync to be able to sync at higher shutter speeds the flash power drops accordingly. You can then go past 1/200th to darken the sky but your flash power will drop to approx 1/4th power in order to fire at a higher sync rate since it needs to strobe multiple times.

There are also ways that you can cheat the flash to firing at full power at a faster sync rate, but this depends quite specifically on where you are placing the subject, what you are shooting against, and how the picture is setup.

Now not knowing in what you may want to do we can't give you a very good answer, so I'm just going to go with you have a hardware limit of 1/200th, not fast enough, shoot something else, but don't come back saying "but I saw this other photo where..."


----------



## panocho (Jul 1, 2007)

just x joey said:


> hm, i asked a question. how bout answering it instead of asking that. i need it faster. period. jsut answer.



I agree with the replies to this. You may not benefit from such reply (though in the shape of a question it might be also a good reply), but then why not just disregard it, since some other time a similar reply might make you think "hey, you're right, I had not think on that..." etc

I understand this is a place for sharing thinking. Sometimes we write answers to others' questions, other times we just use those questions to wondering about different things; both things help us all to learn -which is supossed to be the point here.

I like to think that everyone here is willing to help, and no one aims to being rude (I _like_ to think that). So if someone's help just doesn't help (you), you just keep reading. That's all


----------



## hawee99 (Jul 1, 2007)

Maybe a kodak disposable from walgreens, or possibly Walmart online. I hear those have fast shutter speeds.  I caught a bullet mid-air with one of those once


----------



## The_Traveler (Jul 1, 2007)

just x joey said:


> gay ugh.



Sorry. this is a repellent way to respond.
Using 'gay' as a pejorative is no different than any other juvenile, bigoted, ethnically charged expression.

I ask that you edit it out and grow the hell up.


----------



## Don Simon (Jul 1, 2007)

hawee99 said:


> Maybe a kodak disposable from walgreens, or possibly Walmart online. I hear those have fast shutter speeds. I caught a bullet mid-air with one of those once


 
And did it still work after you removed the bullet? :mrgreen:


----------



## hawee99 (Jul 1, 2007)

hahaha yea it kinda did, but I noticed the shutter speed performed significantly slower, so I taped a flashlight to it and it worked wonders


----------



## castrol (Jul 1, 2007)

just x joey said:


> when using built in flash, can i increase the shutter speed beyond 200? can sumone tell me how???



Wow sport. Great attitude.

Here is your answer.

No.

End of thread.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jul 1, 2007)

only shutter i know faster is a leaf shutter some of those do 500 or more but you cant get them on a digital camera.

Oh sorry that wasn't what you asked and god knows you dont want to know more than you asked sorry again////


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Jul 2, 2007)

as far as I know, most leaf shutters only go up to about 1/500th-1/800th max though, right? The fastest i've used/ needed is 1/400th. I only i ever shot at 1/400th was in the studio, so it didn't even matter.


----------



## theusher (Aug 13, 2007)

just x joey said:


> if sumone asked me a question why i wuld need to knwo that, why does it matter? i apprechaite the people who try to help, but not people who ask why i need to know sumthing. thanks everyone.



Save your text message shorthand for lame myspace. And don't be an ass to people you ask for help.

And for the love of god, try a spell checker.


----------



## EBphotography (Aug 13, 2007)

This issue has long passed, my friend.


----------

